# Home Made Indian Food



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have recently bought a selection of home made Indian Food for a young lady who does Indian catering here in the Caldas da Rainha area.

This is not a take away service!

BRILLIANT!!

All meals are freshly cooked and can be frozen. A full menu is available if anyone interested.

She is also hoping to start making curry pastes for those of us who like to so our own home Indian cooking.

If you would like more details please PM me


----------

